# Can you relate?



## Frenchdip (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok so I've been dealing with SA on my own fairly successfully over the last 10 years. I have it under control but it seems as when I'm happiest and things in my life are running smooth i will get a negative thought like, I'm not good enough or people are judging me or just what If I don't seem secure people will notice.... Then bam! It's a full blown obsession that I have to work on like my new project. Anybody have any advice or get what I'm saying. Thanx.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I think it's pretty plain and simple. When you say I'm not good enough, you have to reverse that and say I am good enough. The only person's opinion of you that counts is yours, if you can be kind to yourself and develop some confidence, you will feel more comfortable being in the company of others.


----------



## Frenchdip (Feb 17, 2011)

Colhad75 said:


> I think it's pretty plain and simple. When you say I'm not good enough, you have to reverse that and say I am good enough. The only person's opinion of you that counts is yours, if you can be kind to yourself and develop some confidence, you will feel more comfortable being in the company of others.


Thanks youre right I know. It's basically once I get inside my head I forget that. But I'm pretty good at snapping out of those thoughts then I look back and can't understand how I could think like that. I think it's when im not being challenged or I'm bored I create stuff. Thanks for your umput tho.


----------

